# What Is Knee Pain?



## thronemia (Sep 1, 2014)

Knee pain is a condition that cuts across people of all ages. It may start as a result of injury to the parts of the knee like tendons, ligaments and cartilage. Other ailments can also contribute to knee pain like infections, deformities, diseases and inflammations. Mild to moderate knee pain is responsive to self-care therapies but consulting a physician is the best measure one can take. This is because some knee pains go deeper than personal conclusions and only qualified medical practitioners can deduce the real cause of pain.


----------

